# What is your sleep/awake ratio?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is roughly 10:14.. is this really bad?


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

It varies. Today it was 4:20. When no one is home in the morning it's 10:14.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

lestrange said:


> Generally, the recommended hours of sleep for adults is 8 hours.


This is not evidence based at all. Every person will be different.

I'm the same as the OP, I need like 10 hours of sleep. I find I am much less productive when I get the "recommended" 8 hours of sleep per day.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

monotonous said:


> Mine is roughly 10:14.. is this really bad?


I'm not sure that it's bad unless it's happening for some reason like depression or an illness. When I had more free time I would average 9+ hours a night but that was years ago.

Now it's more in the range of 6.5-8.5 hours so probably 7.5:16.5 average. Although, that first number is about to drop a good bit when our first baby arrives in a few months.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

on average, 6:18


----------



## blvck (Sep 28, 2013)

5:19 most days, some days I might get 6


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

6:18 on average


----------



## Melvin1 (Jul 12, 2013)

I need 8-12 hours of sleep depends on the day.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

14:10


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

8:16 usually


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Lately, probably no better than 1:11.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

5:19


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

7:17 if you include my naps


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

8:16


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

1:3. I have no idea how people can survive with 5 or less hours of sleep. I need more sleep, my left eye has been feeling twitchy lately.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

average 8:16 i probably need more though


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

8:16 but the more sleep the better. For more power the next day. Just look at animals, they sleep as much as they care for. They wouldnt do it if they were harming themselves.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

infamous93 said:


> 1:3. I have no idea how people can survive with 5 or less hours of sleep. I need more sleep, my left eye has been feeling twitchy lately.


I used to get the eye twitching a lot and never do anymore, in spite of sleeping very little. Magnesium could have helped with it.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

At the dorm when no one is around to yell at me to go to sleep, typically 4:20 or 5:19. 

At home, when my mum yells at me every second past 10pm to go to sleep, could be anywhere from 10:14 to 17:7 (yes, I have slept until 3pm in the afternoon before).


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

^ have you ever slept till 9pm? well i did it today..

my new regimen 15:9 :roll


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

5/19. I have so much time, but i still get nothing done.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

9:15, usually. If we're counting naps, add a few hours to the sleep side.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

After years of no regular work or sleep patterns the unusual one of 
Around 2pm I have a nana nap for about .5 to 1 hour then at about 2 ,3 or 4 ish int the morning I'll go to bed and am always up by 6 30 am if I get a job to do in those sleeping times I don't sleep til the next one comes up bit f. Ked up but it works for me


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Between 7:17 and 9:15 according to this sleep tracker app.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

this summer of love I was getting maybe 2-6hrs/night

Still not getting much at all


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

7/17 during Uni.

10/14 otherwise.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

5:19 or 4:20 when i have school, 10:14 on weekends.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It never occurred to me to call it a ratio.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

11:13 :d


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

usually go to bed at 6am and got up at around 1pm, but today i went to bed at around 5:30am and got up at 4pm, i ****ing hate winter


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

9:15 or 10:14, depends on if I am off work or not. Or, at least that's when I attempt to sleep, and I'm not functional below 9 hours of sleep.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

6-7 18-17


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Totally depends. If I'm caught in a cycle of insomnia it can get really bad, but I try for 6:18.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

9:15 usually. On the weekends I wake up later and average about 9-10 hours of sleep. I usually get 8 during the week except for the two days a week I have an early class (which I stopped going to) I would get an average of 5 hours of sleep on those particular days.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I try for 8:16, but it's usually around 4:20 in practice.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

I rest more then I am awake, I try to sleep at night about 12hours and take about 5 naps during the day. Although most of the time I don't fall asleep, just cool my mind.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

9:15 most of the time, but I go through bouts of insomnia and only get 3-4 hours. When I'm really depressed, I can easily sleep for up to 18 hours.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

1:4. I just can't fall asleep before 1 AM whatever my day was like.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

8:16 usually.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Recently I've fallen into a 3:21 pattern, with the 3 hours of sleep generally hitting me quite early in the evening (about 5pm) and then I'll be up all night/day. I really don't like to sleep if I can help it, but I'm trying to get back into an 8:16 pattern so I at least look a little healthier.


----------



## Kyle6983 (Nov 26, 2013)

About 9-15.. Some days when I'm in a cycle of insomnia maybe 5-6hrs


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

8:16 on weekdays usually. Weekends it's more like 10:14


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Perhaps, 11:13


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

9:15


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

currently about 12/12.


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

8:16


----------

